
'Obama' Is Trump's Magic Word on Twitter - davidf18
https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2017-05-16/-obama-is-trump-s-magic-word-on-twitter
======
davidf18
"Trump is a far more avid tweeter than his predecessor, adding original posts
(as opposed to retweets) at an average rate of almost 40 a week. In the first
several months of his presidency, this has created a trove of information that
-- thanks in part to programmer Brendan Brown, who has collected the missives
into the Trump Twitter Archive -- can be downloaded and mined for insights
into his and his audience's preferences and priorities."

